# Distributors earth not adequate??



## dave1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just tested the Ze at the consumer unit to find it reads 2.47 for a TN-S system. As the lead sheath was so close I also tested with the earth probe directly on the earth sheath, which also gave a high value of 2.44. Replacing the earth clamp on the lead sheath made no difference either.

Do I contact the distributor and inform them their earth is not adequate or do I install an earth stake and make it into an TT system

Any ideas???


----------



## Imperes (Jan 1, 2009)

As the DNO has supplied an earthing system to the property, it is their responsibility to maintain it under the ESQCR.

I would say however that you shoud not put a BS951 earth clamp onto the lead sheath of a supply cable as this is a big no no.


----------



## ian66 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi mate, 

Did you make sure you disconnected the Main earth under test from the M.E.T as you can get misleading results if its left connected as it picks up parallel paths !

Oh lol sorry yeah you did say you measured it direct, sorry !


----------

